# erebuni/ stillen hot vs not



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

what is up with these two cars. both with the same kit (one has stillen, one has erebuni copy. same kit anyways. 
now on with the questions. how come the wheels seem to be set in so far on the white car compared to the silver car? is it because the silver car is lowered so much?
because they(silver car's) are wider, aftermarket wheels, what????
***i think the white car would look the same as silver car if it had some nice wheels and was lowered. can someone confirm that plz? 

i love matt's (silver) car, but the white car on the erebuni site looks not the least bit impressive to me. maybe the camera angles don't look as good----
i want to achieve the same looks as matt for the money. but my car's white so its hard to envision. 
***can someone with photshop skills simply change the color of the silver car to white?
any questions answered would be much appreciated. one side in my heads sayin get this kit NOW, and the white car changes all that  just looks bad IMO


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

btw. here are the wheels that will go with that kit. think that'll look allright? im just doin sideskirts, bumpers. shave side black thing, shave antenna, custom scorchin200sx rear center panel. many mods planned


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

dang man, them cars dont look anything alike...it has to be the lowering kit. no other explanation about it. they can change the entire look of a car.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

It definetely is the lowering, dropping a car gives it a wider more spread out look, plus the rims on the silver look not only better, but bigger as well, so that contributes to it. what you have will look great with the set XT, you moght not even have to drop it...


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, if you look at my car before i lowered it, it looked like a bigass bubble. but after i lowered it and took that useless sunroof air blocker thing off, it looked longer and slicker.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

ummm, that kit on the white car looks like doo doo. can someone tell me where to get that stillen grill.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

umm www.stillen.com ?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Another reason that they might look different besides the drop is that they are two different rims. The white has SER rims and the other has aftermarket. It may be that the offset in the wheels are different, and the silver car's rims offset is the reason it sticks out farther.

I saw the Stillen front bumper this past weekend and the only thing I noticed different is that they engrave their name into the side of the bumper.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Playa123 said:


> * plus the rims on the silver look not only better, but bigger as well, t... *


those are only 15"s with low pros. it looks damn good though!!!

thanks for all the replies, and agreements that the white car does look bad. bad bad, not good bad 
and my car will definately be lowered. i was thinking 1.5" but i think it needs a 2" drop. that gap is humongous. it looks like my car's raised in the pic above!!! damn nissan designers


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

it's ok xt, e3veryone at my scholl just calls my car the monster car. because it looks raised with 17's.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

looks like my car before my drop. i got sent the wrong drop springs and i had to drive around with the raised on 17"s look for about 2 months...drove me crazy


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

I love that kit.. the GTR kit owns.. if i ever get enough money, OR if i ever find it at a reasonable price... im definatly going to get it.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

whats the price difference?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, I actually kinda like that kit, and I'm not normally someone who goes for that sort of thing.I think the difference is the wheel width between the 2.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

umm.. its the rims width.. simple answer.. and that is exactly how i plan my sentra to look..!!! uuuuuuhhhhgg.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

umm.. you guys should look closer.. the eurbuni front end.. is different from the stillen.. it does not support the fog lights.. but along bottom has a better lip to it.. the stillen does support fogs.. and has not much of a bottom lip.. if any lip at all.. oh and that grill peice.. cost $100 from stillen.. no thanks.. plus.. i like my 99 grill much better.. along with my 99 lights.. hee hee.. Travis

actually the lip might be there on the white one.. just in black my mistake..


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the front looks pretty much the same in the pics i posted. except the grill. wow matts car is so damn sexy. i wan it i wan it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn near the entire kit (other than the grill) is exactly the same.
They are made by the same Mexican manufacturer.

This kit was an OEM option in Mexico.


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

i was going to get that kit from erebuni years ago. but they didn't have any in stock then. so i went with a sensei fron end and extreme sides and rear bumper. with a little customization as well! 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/kuyaprax


----------

